# WTB: Steam Link



## Acecool

These usually go on sale for around $2.50 or so on Steam during sales because they're phasing it out in favor of a built in, or downloadable, app that can be used on TVs and which is more responsive, and can be updated to add new features / support instead of requiring a hardware change - usually its under $10 shipped after everything...


----------



## Ragsters

Acecool said:


> These usually go on sale for around $2.50 or so on Steam during sales because they're phasing it out in favor of a built in, or downloadable, app that can be used on TVs and which is more responsive, and can be updated to add new features / support instead of requiring a hardware change - usually its under $10 shipped after everything...


I have seen that sale before but never had needed it. I just bought a lower end tv for my bedroom which does not allow for installation of a STEAM app. I made this thread in hopes that someone would either sell me theirs or show me where to get one for a good deal.


----------



## ozlay

I use an amazon firestick as an alternative. With bluetooth xbox controllers. It doesn't have any usb ports so you have to use bluetooth but it works. 

I have the HD stick not the 4k stick. So idk if you can stream 4k with it or not.


----------



## morencyam

I have one that's never been used. I actually went through a bunch of stuff in my closet yesterday and found it. I can send you some pics later if your interested


----------



## Ragsters

morencyam said:


> I have one that's never been used. I actually went through a bunch of stuff in my closet yesterday and found it. I can send you some pics later if your interested


How much shipped to California?


----------



## morencyam

Ragsters said:


> morencyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one that's never been used. I actually went through a bunch of stuff in my closet yesterday and found it. I can send you some pics later if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> How much shipped to California?
Click to expand...

$35?


----------

